# [nForce2] ALSA FULL DUPLEX

## YannTechGeek

Bonjour,

Je viens de changer de carte mère pour une ASUS-A7N8X-E Deluxe avec un chipset nForce2

J'ai chargé le module pour le son (snd_intel8x0) tout marche nickel, mais je ne peux jouer qu'une seul source a la fois, avec ALSA, j'ai trouver sur le forum la possibilité de la faire marcher en full duplex mais avec arts de kde, j'aimerais pouvoir l'utiliser en natif avec alsa.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122076

----------

## YannTechGeek

EXCELLENT  :Wink: 

maintenant il faut que je comprenne, histoire de ne pas mourir totalement idiot  :Smile: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

Heu ...

Je me suis un peu emballé ....

Ceci ne marche pas  :Sad:  je ne peux pas jouer deux sources différente et l'émulation OSS ne marche pas en full duplex

ce qui est genant quand je joue a bzflag par exmple je peux pas avoir de la musique en fond et les son du jeux, de plus quand le full duplex marche si je fais pause sur xmms et que je fais play aucun son ne sort  :Sad: 

----------

## Drako'99

Pour faire marcher l'émulation OSS en full duplex il y a un moyen.

Je vais juste te donner une piste que j'ai dûe lire sur le site d'Alsa. En fait il s'agit de rediriger pcm.dsp vers ton PCM alsa qui gère le full-duplex. C'est ce que t'as déjà dû faire (normallement) pour ton périphérique !default.

Un truc du genre :

```
pcm.dsp0 {

   type plug

   slave.pcm intel8x0

}
```

où intel8x0 gère le full duplex.

EDIT :

Plus d'infos http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin...

----------

## YannTechGeek

Pour le moment je n'ai pas de Full duplex ca commence a m'énerver sérieusement .... si quelqu'un a un exemple de asound.conf qui gère le duplex ALSA / OSS je suis preneur, j'ai fouillé de fond en comble la doc de alsa mais rien  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

Personnelement, j'utilise ça sur mon i810 :

```
pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 8192

        format "S16_LE"

        channels 2

        rate 48000

    }

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

    }

}

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

} 

pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}
```

----------

## YannTechGeek

Hummm ..... Cher moi ca ne marche absolument pas, si je jou un son, puis un autre le player se fige, jusqu'a ce que l'autre source sonore soit terminer, puis la musique est joué  :Sad: 

----------

## nuts

moi aussi j ai ce probleme avec ma nf7-s, mais j ai pas encore chercher le pkoi du comment. c est chiant dans le sens ou j ecoute des mp3 avec xmms par exemple, je lance vmware ki gueule car le son est occupe

----------

## YannTechGeek

Ca ne fait pas avancé le CHMILBLIK j'ai fouillé toutte les docs de ALSA sur les plug-in PCM etc ... rien  :Sad:  je vai essayer de poster sur les sections spécifiques multimédia peut être que ......

Je tient compte ici  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

ca le fait merci

----------

## nuts

up personne a trouver?

sinon j ai vu parler de dmix, ou c est qu on le trouve etc? faut il installer quelque chose pour que le .asoundrc fonctionne?

```
nuts@Kapoue nuts $ emerge -s asound

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

Searching...

[ Results for search key : asound ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-sound/ecasound

      Latest version available: 2.3.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 928 kB

      Homepage:    http://eca.cx/

      Description: A package for multitrack audio processing

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## YannTechGeek

J'ai trouvé pour le .asoundrc qui marche pas du tonnerre du dieu car il faut par la suite spécifier que tu utilise dmix a la place de alsa par défaut, même si normalement le .asoundrc redirige vers les dmix ....

mon .asounrc :

```

pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

#        period_size 1024

#        buffer_size 8192

#   rate 44100

    }

#   bindings {

#      0 0

#     1 1

#    }

}

pcm.dsp {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

ctl.mixer {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

voila ... sinon le module intel8x0 est totalement naze  :Sad:  car de notre temps geré plusieurs son en même temps ceci est devenu plus que nécessaire ... dmix est un tour de passe passe qui est pour moi du plus mauvais gout je regrette presque ma vieille carte mère a base de VIA  :Wink: 

Good luck !

----------

## Drako'99

Pareil, je regrette ma Yamaha  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

on va dire que c est frustrant car le chip nforce2 est bon. meilleur que la sblive meme.

----------

## YannTechGeek

Ce qui m'énerve surtout, c'est que cette carte son fait du 5.1 donc un très bon niveau audio ... mais ne gère pas le truc de base le son multiple, j'espere juste :

1) le module intel8x0 soit réécris dans ce sens :p (je n'en demande pas trop hein ^^)

2) Au pire NVIDIA sort ses drivers proprio   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:  mais que au moins les son soit geré proprement  :Smile: 

----------

## evil

 *YannTechGeek wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'énerve surtout, c'est que cette carte son fait du 5.1 donc un très bon niveau audio ... mais ne gère pas le truc de base le son multiple, j'espere juste :
> 
> 1) le module intel8x0 soit réécris dans ce sens :p (je n'en demande pas trop hein ^^)
> 
> 2) Au pire NVIDIA sort ses drivers proprio    mais que au moins les son soit geré proprement 

 Le  est utilisable avec le chipset son du NFORCE   :Question: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

Heu ...........; les drivers nForce de cher NVIDIA sont pour les noyau 2.4.xx series, aucun drivers nForce n'es pour les noyau 2.6.xx comme le miens, j'attend avec impatience d'ailleurs car la ca me gonfle de trop  :Sad:  dmix est pas une bonne solution

----------

## geforce

Moi j'ai une ASUS A7N8X-DELUXE mais je suis pas capable de faire marcher le son..

----------

## nuts

bah tu regarde la doc gentoo sur alsa et tu aura du son.

franchement, la qualite est correcte, mais alors des que ca doit jouer 1 petit son  pendant que tu fait peter ton xmms ca devient assez vite lourd

----------

## YannTechGeek

Ouééé et pas envie de repasser sur un 2.4.x j'ai commencer a prendre mes aises sur le 2.6.x  :Wink: 

le module de alsa est le intel8x0 suivre la doc alsa qui est bien documenté  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

tiens faudrait peut etre qu un jour je passe qu noyau 2.6 mais j ai peur que ca me pos un soucis pour juste un truc.

les pilots nvidia dans portage sont les 4496 or il faudrait qu ils mettent les tout dernier sans devoir faire de accept_keywords. sinon ca va etre vite reloua  chaque mise a jour

----------

## YannTechGeek

FAUX !

emerge nvidia-kernel détecte & PATCH les drivers, donc aucun souci sur cela  :Wink:  juste pour le son nForce qui lui ne sera pas multiple, mon problème quoi !!!!   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geforce

Est-ce que tu pourrais me montrer le forum ou on peu faire jouer plusieurs sons a la fois ?

----------

## nuts

ouais un lien pliz

----------

## cylgalad

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

evite ce genre de poste debil a l avenir, tu aide pas beaucoup. tu pense bien qu on a deja chercher et qu ona  rien trouver

----------

## zarasoustra17

après une recherche là: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

J'ai trouvé ça: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=168223

J'espère que ma réponse est pas trop débile.

----------

## nuts

non la c est moins debil. mais j ai deja vu ce topic. cependant j ai creer le .asoundrc mais ca change rien.

dmix est quelque chose de deja installer ou faut l integrer?

enfin pour dire qu est ce qui interprete ce fichier?

----------

## YannTechGeek

c'est deja "installer" mais très peu pris en compte  :Sad:  ca marche vraiment pas bien ... ou très peu

je désespere presque .....

----------

## nuts

chui justement passer au noyau 2.6 aujourd hui donc avec alsa integrer. j y ai mis ma carte son en dur. j ai mis le asoundrc de nouveau mais ca change pas grand chose.

----------

## Drako'99

Je vais essayer de décrire un peu le fonctionnement de dmix et alsa si ça peut aider. Enfin, c'est ce que j'en ai compris  :Wink: 

Le fichier asoundrc permet de créer des cartes sons logiques. A mettre en opposition au matériel qui apparait sous la forme hw:0,0 ou autre du même type.

Ces cartes sons logiques permettent d'ajouter des fonctions comme dmix qui vient se placer entre la carte logique et le matériel. Il parait évident que pour que dmix soit actif, il faut que les logiciels utilisent la carte logique qui utilise dmix : c'est un peu pour ça que dans le fichier de config on redéfinit le périphérique virtuel qu'est default.

On peut se dire que ça suffit, et là c'est ce que je croyais. Et puis en fait je n'arrivais toujours pas à faire marcher plusieurs sons en même temps.

La raison : les logiciels n'utilisaient pas tous le périphérique default mais plutôt le matériel directement (hw:0,0).

Donc, si on veut résumer simplement : Alsa peut aider pour faire du mixing mais il faut être sûr d'avoir les logiciels qui utilisent l'interface default ou du moins celle qui utilise dmix.

En espérant aider un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

ah ouais bah donc  c est la misere car aucune garantie que certain soft vont fonctionner ensemble.

pourait se fouler de ce cote la chez alsa.

----------

## YannTechGeek

ou réécrire le module ?? :p :p :p

mais oui c'est cela le fonctionnement  :Wink:  et comme tu dis aucune garantie que tel soft l'utilise bien ... en gros on est pas du tout avancé ! (enfin trop peu)

----------

## nuts

en gros si ca marche on jouera 2 sons pour uniquement 2 softs: super on va aller loin comme ca.

----------

## YannTechGeek

et oui snifff  :Sad: 

je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé de solution depuis maintenant ... plus de 3mois  :Sad:  j'espere un changement rapide car je commence a m'impatienter sévère !

----------

## Drako'99

 *nuts wrote:*   

> pourait se fouler de ce cote la chez alsa.

 

C'est pas cool de dénigrer leur travail monstrueux  :Sad: 

Le problème vient plutôt des constructeurs. Ils ne développent pas de drivers performants pour Linux alors que eux savent parfaitement comment interfacer les composants  :Surprised: 

Je n'ai pas vu de soft qui ne permette pas de régler le périphérique de sortie avec Alsa sinon...  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

c est juste, 1000 excuse.

sur le coup je pensais que la soluce dmix pouvait etre generique et ainsi directement bien implementer dans alsa tu aurai meme pas besoin de asoundrc etc...

----------

## YannTechGeek

Bon j'ai peut être un petit truc ... merci a hjlane3

dans /etc/asound.conf

```

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "hw:0"

}

 

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

} 

```

dans ~/.asoundrc

```

pcm.ossmix {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 8192

    }

 

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

    }

}

 

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "ossmix"

}

 

pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "ossmix"

}

 

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

} 

```

Voila  :Wink: 

ensuite module-update et relancer alsadound  :Wink: 

personnelement j'ai enlevé le buffer pour la vidéo ...

----------

## Jyp_g

Il y a pas une autre solution?

sinon je remets une SB Live!

----------

## YannTechGeek

Non pas a ma connaissance, surtout que si je fais pause avec xmms et play ensuite, et bien je n'ai aucun son. J'espere qu'il va y avoir une amélioration rapide  :Wink: 

-note : je suis passé au 2.6.7 car j'ai vu dans le changelog qu'il y avais des modifications du module intel8x0 mais non finalement  :Sad:  le son est toujours aussi mauvais sur un classic et le son multiple ne marche pas correctement. Je regrette mes VIA qui marchais super sans la moindre configuration.

2nd note : apparement les utilisateurs de KDE n'ont pas a se soucier de cela car artsd mixe directement il suffit juste d'activer l'options ....

----------

## Gentii

En effet dmix n'est qu'une solution partielle, ça ne marchera pas avec toutes les apps. Et le problème vient bien de nvidia, pas d'alsa.

Tous ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir une sb live, n'hésitez pas une seconde à la remettre, elle a un support nickel et le son est très bon je trouve. Je trouve même que la sb live sous linux (et peut etre aussi sous windows) est mieux que le chip intégré de la nforce sous windows.

Après c'est peut-être juste une impression, parce que j'ai lu à plusieurs endroits (dont ce thread) que la nforce devait être mieux.

----------

## Jyp_g

je remets ma SB Live!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Corto

 *YannTechGeek wrote:*   

> apparement les utilisateurs de KDE n'ont pas a se soucier de cela car artsd mixe directement il suffit juste d'activer l'options ....

 

Laquelle ??? Dans le panneau de config de KDE (que je vient d'installer pour tester) j'ai le droit de cliquer "full duplex" et je n'ai qu'un bug...  :Sad: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

Et bien oui Full Duplex avec artsD ce qui marchais mais n'était pas KDEusers je ne puis confirmer j'ai testé vite fait 2minute ...

----------

## Corto

 *YannTechGeek wrote:*   

> Et bien oui Full Duplex avec artsD ce qui marchais mais n'était pas KDEusers je ne puis confirmer j'ai testé vite fait 2minute ...

 

Euh... j'ai pas tout compris là... ça marche avec arts mais ? tu peux reformuler stp ?

----------

## YannTechGeek

Simplement que artsD se substitue a dmix mais il faut toujours spécifié en sortie qu'on utilise artsd en sortie .... ai-je été plus clair ?

----------

## Corto

Oui !!! Merci pour cette auto-traduction  :Smile: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

 :Wink: 

----------

## Corto

Nan mais j'insiste  :Smile: 

PS aux modos : oui j'arrête de spammer  :Wink: 

----------

